# Mini/ Doll Quilts



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Ohhhh ok Let's see if I can do this right..... I'm trying to link my photos to show what I have been doing lately besides fighting with me CQ blocks lol. eep:


http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m605/quercus0828/

Here are some pics of my small or doll quilts in different stages of finished. 

I now have a request from my local library to make 10 mini quilts for a Civil War display that they want to put together. This would be of my own cost but I will be permitted to put small "for sale" signs on them while they are being displayed. Which would be good if I make a sale or two. But I have work from a very small stash of Civil War-ish and Homespun scraps for this. I will have to back with muslin in order to stretch the scraps out. I am working from Kathleen Tracy's book "American Doll Quilts" right now for a couple of these, and will be working from her other books too. I like working with the mini quilts as I find that I can finish a project without stressing over the larger size. This is also a great way to learn a new pattern. The pieces are the right size for hand sewing, yet bige enough to go thru the sewing machine too. Like in ones that are not the Sun Bonnet Sue, the squares cut out about 2" but in others that I have cut out to do I have gotten down to 1".

I also have a question out there for anyone. Is there anyone out there just throwing out their small Homespun and or Civil War-ish type scraps away? These would be small prints, in most cases darker in shades of color, neutrals (like cream on cream, tan on cream types) although I have been know to Tea-dye fabrics to get a darker look to it. Would anyone be willing to trade your bits with me? The scraps wouldn't have to be really big....or quilt shop fabrics (I have seen some "fake" CW types at Wal-mart and JoAnn's) and maybe there is something that you would like that I might have in terms of a trade. Please feel free to pm me with questions, etc. I thank you in advance.

If you would like to see what some civil war reproduction fabrics I have included some links to look at, 

http://www.reproductionfabrics.com/shelf.php?ID=4
http://www.reproductionfabrics.com/shelf.php?ID=39
http://www.reproductionfabrics.com/shelf.php?ID=5

Well I hope everyone can see the pics and enjoy some of my efforts. Time to go back to the sewing machine.

Happy Quilting Hugs,
RHTricia


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

can't see in your photobucket, it's passworded.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Angie ,



Thanks so much for letting me know.... the password is access 
I'm not sure how to change that it was the first time I used this program.

I went back and I think I now have it on public veiwing, but just incase the password is listed above..

Sorry about that everyone. 
RHTricia


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I saw them this time.

Those are great. What are the finished dimensions of the quilts?

I bet those pieces are small.

Tell more about them, please.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank You Very Much Ms. Angie,

I found that I like the much smaller sizes of these little darling quilts verses the traditional larger sizes. I found I could finish a project without getting frustrated. I am currently working from Kathleen Tracy's books and her yahoo group. I also found that I could cut out the whole top or two in a short amount of time, which is nice when it is difficult to stand for long periods of time. 

I am currently working a small grouping of ten for my local library for a Civil War display. It seems that aren't many quilters in my area and to hang a larger full size quilt is out of the question. These little quilts by definition is anything under 30" x 30". So there is lots of room to work with. 

I am currently working on a "Broderie Perse" project where the hand appliqued center is about 17" x 17 1/2". Once the center is done I will add two 1" sashing/borders with another 1/4" binding. So when it is finished is will be under 20" x 20" ish. 

I am going try and do some hand applique with some little patterns of about 6" squares.

Let's see... the Medallion Quilt is the one with the Embroidery Flower Basket in the center. The muslin center section is about 8 1/2" x 8 1/2" (finished). The whole quilt is 17 1/2" x 17 1/2". The handmade binding is a finished 1/4" and the flying geese was made from 2 7/8" cut out HST's and finish about 2 3/4" x 1 1/2".  And the little outer squares are about 1 1/4" finished squares. Just as an FYI... the little doll in the picture is all of 9" tall to show scale. All the Color squares are different from 40 different scrap pieces and only about 4 light fabrics that are doubles. This little beauty is completely hand pieced and hand quilted.

The UnderGround Rail Road top is about 20" x 25" (unfinished). The little 4-patch section and the HST's are 3" finished. surrounded by a 1 1/2" (finished) black sashing with what will be a 2 1/2" border and again it will have a 1/4" finished binding. The top is machined and I will be most likely doing Hand quilting on this one.

The Little Prairie Quilt the red & pink Homespun one piece border & binding is now finished to the size of about 12 1/2" x 13 3/4" machine made.

The little 4th Of July piece was completely hand drawn, pieced and quilted to a finished size of 8 1/2" x 8 1/2" and was a swap piece

The Sunbonnet Sue was about 14" x 27" and machine made as swap piece.

All these pieces was made from scraps.... the nice thing is these lend towards using the scraps that would normally get thrown out. I have a little log cabin quilt in the works where the blocks will be all of 4 1/2" finished. If I remember right the "logs" are 1" wide unfinished to give you an idea how small the pieces I will be working with. This one will have 8 little blocks in it if you can image that.

As soon as I get more tops done, I'll be happy to show them off if you want. 

Well I am going to make some dinner and do some hand work.
Happy Quilting Hugs,
RHTricia


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very cute! Sorry I can't help you out with CW scraps, my reproductions are '30's prints. I have a little bit of everything else(but CW) if you'd like though.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are cute!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

RHTricia -
I do say "pretty Please" to you showing these little beauties off as you complete them.

I've seen the books about small/doll quilts but dog-gone, those are tiny pieces to work with.

Do you have a straight stitch throat plate on your machine so the fabric on these tiny seams does not get pulled down into the bobbin area?

I really like the sizes, another thing to put on my list of "someday do".


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

VERY cute doll quilts!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I wish I had some scraps to send you. those quilts are really cool. Please keep posting pics of the new ones.


----------



## grannyB (Feb 9, 2011)

RHTricia, I sent you a PM.


----------

